# Forum General General Discussion  How to say 'Cheers' in Russian?

## Frediesta

Hi,  
I was having a discussion with my sister the other day. 
A Russian friend told me that 'cheers' (you know, when raising your glass before a drink) in Russian, is '*Zazdarovje*'. 
But my sister claimed it's '*Nasdarovje*'. She also heard it from a Russian person, only a long long time ago. 
Anyway, which one is it now?

----------


## Russian

> Hi,  
> I was having a discussion with my sister the other day. 
> A Russian friend told me that 'cheers' (you know, when raising your glass before a drink) in Russian, is '*Zazdarovje*'. 
> But my sister claimed it's '*Nasdarovje*'. She also heard it from a Russian person, only a long long time ago. 
> Anyway, which one is it now?

 За (ваше, твоё) здоровье! - is correct, when you propose a toast to someone. Cheers! Your health! 
На здоровье! is used  when you treat your friends to some delicious food and they thank you, so in response you may say "(Ешь(-те))На здоровье!". The English equivalent sounds like "Help yourself, please!" (eat this wonderful food I've cooked for you).   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> But my sister claimed it's 'Nasdarovje'.

 *Russian* is right. Russians never use this phrase as "Cheers". It's a misconception born from Hollywood movies. I guess it was an honest mistake once, now it's just a cliché. "Na zdorovje" is an equivalent of "You are welcome" in certain situations. 
"Za zdorovje" (literally "For health!") is correct, but is not very popular either. It hardly makes Top 10, in my opinion.

----------


## it-ogo

> *Russian* is right. Russians never use this phrase as "Cheers". It's a misconception born from Hollywood movies. I guess it was an honest mistake once, now it's just a cliché. "Na zdorovje" is an equivalent of "You are welcome" in certain situations. 
> "Za zdorovje" (literally "For health!") is correct, but is not very popular either. It hardly makes Top 10, in my opinion.

 I feel like the phrase "na zdorovje" was used in old times in the sense of 'Cheers', but nowadays it is out of use in this sense. 
There are a great number of phrases for 'Cheers' and no one absolutely universal.

----------


## translationsnmru

> I feel like the phrase "na zdorovje" was used in old times in the sense of 'Cheers', but nowadays it is out of use in this sense.

 In old times? Like, before writing existed in Russia? Because "заздравie" (like this, in one word) in the sense of "toast" _can_ be found in old books, while I have never seen or heard "на здоровье" used as "cheers" before 1990s. Gromo is correct, it was invented by Hollywood cheapskates. By the way, in Polish, "na zdrowie" _is_ used  as _cheers_, which may have contributed to the confusion.

----------


## Basil77

"Будем!" или "Вздрогнули!"   ::

----------


## it-ogo

> By the way, in Polish, "na zdrowie" _is_ used  as _cheers_, which may have contributed to the confusion.

 Yes! The origin is found. The conspiracy is uncovered!   ::

----------


## Hanna

> Originally Posted by translationsnmru   By the way, in Polish, "na zdrowie" _is_ used  as _cheers_, which may have contributed to the confusion.   Yes! The origin is found. The conspiracy is uncovered!

 Wow, I thought it was nazdarovie too! 
Thanks for explaining. 
Yeah perhaps the Polish expression is where the misinformation comes from...

----------


## oneplus

> "Будем!" или "Вздрогнули!"

 и еще многозгачительное, с небольшой паузой " Ну...... Давай!"

----------

